# Tutorial to make diagonal colors salt bars



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Here you go 
1. I have my 1 lb batch split in two pink grapefruit  FO added, I added 1 tsp TD to the oils.The pink is colored with 1/4 tsp rhassoul clay and 1/2 tsp red labcolors . I mixed the pink to med trace and added the salt , I left the white soap at thin trace and added the salt and left it at that stage.











2. I filled the yogurt cups approximately 1/2 full , banged them on the counter to get any air out , then I took my thin spatula and made them diagonal and smoothed the top . I got the bits of pink off the sides with a wooden stir stick , with a thin cloth wrapped around it . I set them on a board so the soap didn't settle back down , even though it is pretty thick at this point .









3. I let them set up for about 5 minutes , then I stirred the white to thick trace .





4. I spooned the white on top of the pink and banged them on the counter to get the air out.





5.Covered them up with saran , put a board on top and wrapped them in a towel to gel.













6. It didn't take long until they were heating up , I umolded them about 5 hours later .Just pushed the bottom of the container and they pop out .

7. Finished soap , I tried unmolding this one a little to soon , it's a little wonky , but that's okay , it's mine  :wink: 




You can use any recipe you like .
This is what I used 
11.2 oz CO
  3.2 oz OO
  1.6 oz Castor oil
  10% Superfat
10 oz of table salt 
If you want to use this recipe , please run it through soap calc to get your lye and water and the super fat you like.

There you have it


----------



## nickjuly (Jul 30, 2009)

OHHH thank you thank you!!! Watching your post makes me want to come to your soap kitchen and just watch you work. So inspiring !! Have some colorants coming next week from brambleberry. Will have to try this. Really appreciate how helpful and encouraging you and so many on this forum are for us newbies.


----------



## heyjude (Jul 30, 2009)

Great post!!! Thanks for the tut.

  Love the finished soap!! Kitn, you rock.  8) 

 Best get started on eating some yogurt!!    

Jude


----------



## bombus (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh Kitn-
Those look just like strawberry yogurt- I could just eat 'em!
You did a great job showing the steps.
What neat little molds those containers make! 

Thanks for the tut!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

You are all most welcome , it was fun . 
I found a silicone flower Wilton mold that I have to have , it will make some fun soap.( I just noticed I wrote mold  :shock: , it is actually a cupcake pan  :shock:  :wink:

Kitn


----------



## heartsong (Jul 31, 2009)

*x*

thank you kitn for posting this.

it was most thoughtful and helpful of you!


----------



## aalore (Aug 3, 2009)

This  is very nice.. Thanks for sharing


----------



## LJA (Aug 8, 2009)

Yay!!  Great tutorial kitn!!! Those came out so cute.  Like little soapy marshmallows!


----------



## JenniferSews (Aug 8, 2009)

They look great!  Thanks so much for sharing, those look fun!


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 22, 2009)

..


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 22, 2009)

that is flippin awesome, dude!  dang!  this site opens my mind more and more every day, as to what you can use for a mold, and how you can use them.

i'm flabbergasted!  that's just totally sweet.  

my wife needs to start eating more yogurt


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you all , you are so sweet :


----------



## rupertspal42 (Oct 4, 2009)

this is late but that is really cool looking!


----------

